# Internet Puzzle



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Have found the internet puzzle that I mentioned earlier, the link is:-

http://www.puzzleadventure.com/puzzle_adventure1/xdpd3nio.html

Have fun !

Chris


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Password not working for me...

any hints gratefully received!

Phoenix Lyn


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Try this one:

98g1x51mhf7kape4



Just copy and paste it 

Hope it works

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

There seems to be a problem with the password, I have managed to get into the puzzle but it took some doing, is that part of the challenge. :lol:

If it helps this link wil take you straight into the first level.

http://www.puzzleadventure.com/puzzle_adventure1/xdpd3nio.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for that Rob,
I tried out the link and password before posting and it seemed to work ok. Think its better the way you have done it, people can get straight in now

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Thanks a lot :lol: :lol: , now you have put this up I can't get on the computer, my wife has taken over it doing your puzzle.

Seriously though, it's great fun, anyone thinking of doing it, you do not need any computer skills, it is just puzzle solving.

Chris, you may want to edit your first post and change the link to the one I put up, just in case people are having trouble entering.

MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Have done that Rob, good thinking - that must be why you are doing better than me !! :roll: 

Chris


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the pm MHS and thanks to the oggies for posting this, got the old brain really going now :?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Rob for drawing this (easier???? I don't think so!) puzzle to my attention.
As usual I have given up on level 1 :? back to the Sun crossword I think!
Must have the wrong sort of brain  

Gill
MSc (nearly), ACMA


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen, your welcome.  

Hi Gill, come on now, you have letters after your name, you can't be as dumb as your making out. :wink: 

As for me, I'm through to level 1 :lol: differculty level 4, not so easy for me I think. :? 

MHS...Rob


----------

